# How to relieve anxiety



## TheEncourager (Jan 1, 2004)

You can get the books The Donï¿½t Sweat Affirmations by Richard Carlson and I Can Do It by Louise L. Hay from Amazon.com These books should have affirmations to keep you positive. Find time to say some of these affirmations aloud every day so that they will help keep you positive. Better yet, memorize some of them or as many as you can so that when you do not have the books around, you can say them to yourself or aloud to keep you positive.If you hear people insult you or say bad things about you because of your condition, it may help to wait until you are in private to say out loud the opposite of what they are saying. Examples include: I smell good. I always smell good. I do not live in the bathroom. Eating in public gives me pleasure. People enjoy being around me. I enjoy being around people.Also, it may help to get your mind off of your problems for awhile. Constantly thinking of your problems will only get you more depressed. Therefore, it helps to do crossword puzzles or variety puzzles to help get your mind off of your difficulties. You can get puzzles at www.pennypress.com and www.dellmagazines.com These websites even have free puzzles you can download every week. You may even find some puzzle magazines at CVS or your bookstore.Prayer also helps. However, it depends on how you pray that matters. It helps to ask God specific questions about your condition. Ask God questions such as, ï¿½What can I do to get rid of gas and constipation? What should I eat, and what should I not eat? How do I keep my job? What can I do to have perfect attendance at work?ï¿½ Be patient though. It may take a long time to get an answer from God. It may take three years, five years, or ten years or longer. If praying like this stresses you out, then pray something like, ï¿½Get me to have patience and humility. What can I do so that I can get patience and humility?ï¿½ If praying still stresses you out, you may try praying less often like once a week instead of daily or once a month or once every three months. I have found asking God questions is much less stressful than asking doctors questions. God doesnï¿½t charge you for asking the question, nor does he seem to get annoyed with you asking the question like some doctors. Also, pray that inventions are created that make people living with your condition have an easier life. I find the idea of God in the Bible to be quite stressful and counterproductive to peace. I do not believe that God is omnipotent. Therefore, praying only increases the likelihood of an answer. God does his best to answer the question and answer the prayer, however, there is no guarantee of an answer and getting no answer does not mean that God does not want to answer the prayer. Obedience to God is not important to answered prayer. After all, you do not do everything your friends tell you to do. Sometimes, people respect you if you do not do what they tell you to do. I feel that is the same way with God. Even though the Bible gives the idea of a God that threatens people with hell and punishment if they do not do what he tells them to do, I have found that the God I pray to does not always want me to do what he tells me to do just like we do not always want our friends to do what we tell them to do.


----------



## yankeesfan4eva (Feb 14, 2005)

I agree with you about prayer. I pray everyday (usually many times) and it helps with my anxiety a lot. Just having faith helps keep me calm!


----------



## Jesse3487 (Mar 1, 2005)

By the sounds of it the book has some good affirmations in it, do you know whether they sell these books in book stores as well as on amazon?


----------



## 14541 (Apr 2, 2005)

my dear friend, who is this unomnipotent so called god your are praying to? My omnipotent God of the Bible who I pray to hears me when I call and answers every time. He does not threaten me with hell as you say. He died so I wouldn't have to go there. That is how I know He loves me. And if he loves me, I know he hears when I call-everytime. And he has touched my body that he created so many times and has brought me through so many discouraging times of IBS. He has been my rock through all of my sickness and I pray you give Him a chance


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Good point Clpin, and if I only prayed every three months I would never make it.Thank goodness it is a gift from God that I can use anytime, anywhere and at any moment.


----------



## Jessica Espinoza (Oct 27, 2002)

My psychotherapist recommended systematic self dissensitalization. I have been doing it for two weeks and it is very effective.


----------



## Funnybrew (Nov 11, 2004)

Please explain - what is systematic self-dissensitalization and how do I access it?


----------



## 16631 (Apr 21, 2005)

"Even though the Bible gives the idea of a God that threatens people with hell and punishment if they do not do what he tells them to do,"Ugh. God gives us free will and choice. He does not force us.1. God is Love. Not feels love but IS Love.2. If we reject Him in life, we get exactly what we want when He rejects us in death.3. Hell is the absence of God. Hell is to know Love and then be without it forever.4. People choose hell. They choose to turn from God and want nothing to do with Him. Therefore, I don't see why anyone should complain that He did anything to you; if you reject God's teachings, you reject Love and that's your choice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

> quote:the idea of God in the Bible to be quite stressful and counterproductive to peace. I do not believe that God is omnipotent. Therefore, praying only increases


 I havent read the book but there is a book "the Bible's answer to IBS" I worth looking into if your a believer Im sure!


----------



## 14541 (Apr 2, 2005)

couldn't have said it better myself pollux!!!


----------

